# 14 weeks pregnant/blocked ear every morning



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I was wondering if someone could help me - everyone morning i wake up my right ear is blocked, and i can usually gently open it by blowing with my nose closed.  However it seems to be causing me some headaches and is quite uncomfortable (more so in the last 2 days), when it does not open up properly and remains blocked during the day.
Is this due to pregnancy hormomes?  I read that it is common to get a stuffy/blocked nose? Is this the same? Is there anything i could do to clear it?

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid that it probably is due to pregnancy hormones, and there isn't a great deal you can do about it.  However, I would go and see your gp, so they can have a proper look, and make sure that it's nothing else that they could sort out easily for you.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks for that - i might pop into the pharmacist on my way home tomorrow, or else i have an appointment with a midwife on monday .... its more irritating than anything else!  If not cleared up will go to the GP


----------

